# You may say I'm a dreamer but I'm not the only one



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

awww, that's awesome


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, beautiful and precious - I am so happy for you and for your sign of Buddy 

I have had signs from Toby and Thunder over the months and months from hearing Toby's 'woof' the night after he died to a solitary lightening bug flying around me in cool temps and rain to feeling like I see both my boys lounging in their favorite spots or imagining them present at our walks, catching a glimpse of them walking ahead and beside me.

From the start, Ben did so many things that Toby and even Thunder did and it so baffled me and I figured that they must be more signs. Even recently Ben started doing several funny things that only Toby did - it makes me smile and sometimes well up. 

Lately, I noticed a solar light here and there flickering wildly at night - one time I asked: Toby? Then "Thunder" and the light flickered so much harder at the name Thunder. 
Looking up into the sky, seeing a particular bright star and asking "Toby, Thunder" and the star starts flickering. I take those things as signs from my boys. 
I might be silly and imagine things, but it gives me comfort


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

You are not the only one  So wonderful for you and Charlie to have felt Buddy's presence.

2 weeks after our Oakley passed away we visited our cabin. I knew visiting the cabin would be very hard for us as we had purchased the cabin when Oakley was 3 years old. It was his favourite place to be.

The week after Oakley passed away my husband put his sorrow into building a birdhouse in memory of Oakley to place at the cabin.

A stellar blue jay has claimed this birdhouse as his new home. He has been visiting non stop. When we returned home (a 5 hour drive from our cabin) I looked out the window and who did I see in our cherry tree but a stellar bluejay. 

I have never seen a stellar at the lake or in my yard at home prior to this. We have always had lot of small birds visiting even when Oakley was with us. To me it is a sign from Oaks telling us that he is okay and that we shall meet again.

I have had many signs from my departed Father as well who passed many years ago. 

You just have to watch for these signs and believe.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I like to think I got a short visit from Tucker last week. As I was making coffee I turned around to see Fiona napping in her bed. For about a minute I found myself staring at her because she looked exactly like my boy. Fiona is a completely different color than my boy was (see signature) the room was well pretty well lit too.

I savored the moment.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I had a sign last week, too. I'd had a few in the beginning but then they quit.

I found Mr. Darcy playing with a penny. On the family room floor. We never have pennies so I decided she was reminding us that she is still here even though he now fills our life.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> You know how we say you have to see to believe, I am sure sometimes you have to believe, to see.
> 
> It is around zero this morning so I took Charlie for a long walk. On the way back just at the corner of the house, in the front yard, Charlie started digging in deep like there is some kind of doggy treasure underneath the snow. It reminded me so much on my Buddy, he used to do that at the same place, just a step away from the front door. I was just thinking how great it would be to have my Buddy with us. At that moment Charlie stopped and walked to the sidewalk and was right at door I opened, then all of sudden he moved on the side turned his head back and stood there. It looked so unreal, his eyes followed by like someone was coming in to the house. I swear at that moment I could see my Buddy coming in.
> 
> There were few threads on the forum about signs we received, please feel free to share your story, I assure you, you are not alone. Those stories give us hope and bring peace to our broken hearts.


I loved reading this and am happy that Charlie and Buddy are teaming up to bring you happy memories. Hugs to you Buddy's mom


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My 11 year old daughter tells me she lets my bridge dog and heart dog Goliath in and out of the house all the time. He has been gone for 7 years. I used to just ignore her when she would tell me this. She has often told me he follows me around the house. She has always told me she sees different animals in our yard,too, I would just yep her. 

Well, my breeder has chickens, and the first time we were over there, my daughter went to play with her chickens ( my daughter has raised many baby chicks and ducks). The next day, my breeder contacted me and asked if my daughter sees animals that have gone to the bridge. I said she has been telling me that since she was a toddler. She said she heard her talking to her rooster, but her rooster had died about three months earlier. Alyssa swears that rooster was there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> My 11 year old daughter tells me she lets my bridge dog and heart dog Goliath in and out of the house all the time. He has been gone for 7 years. I used to just ignore her when she would tell me this. She has often told me he follows me around the house. She has always told me she sees different animals in our yard,too, I would just yep her.
> 
> Well, my breeder has chickens, and the first time we were over there, my daughter went to play with her chickens ( my daughter has raised many baby chicks and ducks). The next day, my breeder contacted me and asked if my daughter sees animals that have gone to the bridge. I said she has been telling me that since she was a toddler. She said she heard her talking to her rooster, but her rooster had died about three months earlier. Alyssa swears that rooster was there.


Marie, your daughter has a very special gift. A huge majority of us don't have it and there is a reason why all of us don't have it.


----------

